# Why is Russia so bad-ass?



## PixlCrushr (Oct 13, 2011)

I can't believe that I'm the only one who thinks this. Their language, and the way they speak, their culture, their general attitude towards everything just seems so... cool. especially all their disused cold-war machines of death/crazy innovation.
Don't get me wrong, I know the atrocities committed during the soviet union, but still, come on.

Pixl.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 13, 2011)

It's because us Americans spanked them in the Cold War.

GO USA FUCK YEAH.


----------



## Dangy (Oct 13, 2011)

Meh, they're pretty rad I guess.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Oct 13, 2011)

This sounds more like a blog, to be honest.

I guess if you think Russia is so "bad-ass", as you put it, you should learn more about their culture, maybe take up learning the language. I personally think it's a pretty cool language myself.



Dangy said:


> Meh, they're pretty rad I guess.


Assuming this was a pun on radiation, I laughed pretty good.


----------



## Slyakin (Oct 13, 2011)

The language is interesting, and the accent is pretty cool.


----------



## Necron (Oct 13, 2011)

The women there are supossed to be the most beautiful in the world. I agree in a high percent.


----------



## Densetsu (Oct 13, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:


> It's because us Americans spanked them in the Cold War.
> 
> GO USA FUCK YEAH.


Was there really any spanking involved?  I thought it was just a case of back-and-forth "my American penis is bigger than yours!" "oh yeah, well, MY Soviet penis is bigger!" but there was no actual Lombardi slap from either side.  Hence "cold" war.


----------



## Nah3DS (Oct 13, 2011)

one word: *TETRIS*


----------



## Tanas (Oct 13, 2011)

Got to love their State sanctioned assassinations.


----------



## Ikki (Oct 13, 2011)

I like the accent.


----------



## smile72 (Oct 13, 2011)

Don't really care for Russia, I just see at a poor frozen hell where no one really wants to live. The language doesn't look that great either. But if your Russian, didn't mean to offend you. It's just that a great part of Russia is in some form of poverty.


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 13, 2011)

NahuelDS said:


> one word: *TETRIS*



Don't forget the wodka!


----------



## Sicklyboy (Oct 13, 2011)

Go play through Metro 2033.


----------



## smile72 (Oct 13, 2011)

Guild McCommunist, we really just outspent them. Nothing more, and it really got us nowhere. Just a way to supposedly destroy the Earth over 200 times. Not very useful, I'd imagine.


----------



## Nah3DS (Oct 13, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:


> It's because us Americans spanked them in the Cold War.


yeah... Rocky beated the shit out of Ivan Drago


----------



## spotanjo3 (Oct 13, 2011)

PixlCrushr said:


> I can't believe that I'm the only one who thinks this. Their language, and the way they speak, their culture, their general attitude towards everything just seems so... cool. especially all their disused cold-war machines of death/crazy innovation.
> Don't get me wrong, I know the atrocities committed during the soviet union, but still, come on.
> 
> Pixl.



No because you met the wrong people or you heard the rumors about them.. That's not true. My friend came from Eastern Europe and he is very friendly and good person to hang out with. We befriend for almost 2 years without a problem. Dont give the wrong idea about them. You are just meeting the wrong people at the wrong time. I loved the Western and Eastern Europeans. Since I was from Western Europe. They are awesome people if you knew where to meet the right people.


----------



## Valwin (Oct 13, 2011)

aleast thanks to them we know comunimsm cant work


----------



## Icealote (Oct 13, 2011)

[yt]gaOMU98BOcc[/yt]


----------



## AlanJohn (Oct 13, 2011)

Ну да, ми очень крутие...
Кстате, я что единственний здесь в 'темпе хто говорит на руском?

P.S: Гугл переводчик отстой.


----------



## Narayan (Oct 13, 2011)

^lol nice vid


----------



## Gahars (Oct 13, 2011)

Well, the Russians live in one of the most unforgiving and harsh environments inhabited my man. As a people, you have to either nut up or shut up.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Oct 13, 2011)

Valwin said:


> aleast thanks to them we know comunimsm cant work



Because surely America had nothing to do with destabilizing their economy.
We wouldn't do anything like that!


Why is Russia so bad-ass?
One word: Spetsnaz


----------



## ibrawl (Oct 13, 2011)

because you can go out in the streets and do this


Spoiler


----------



## gameandmatch (Oct 13, 2011)

http://images3.wikia...a_Russia_CD.png

that is all.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Oct 13, 2011)

ibrawl said:


> because you can go out in the streets and do this
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Your avatar suits the video perfectly.

_ME GUSTA_


----------



## bialy_gibson (Oct 13, 2011)

I hate them, badly. My nation had some issues with Russia and believe me, you all should be happy not to have anything to do with them. Of course, most of russians are normal, likeable people, but there must be something to it - history shows. Especially communism era. It is hard to imagine what was happening during that time, really hard.

As for the reason why they are so bad-ass, they are simply ruthless.


----------



## Tanas (Oct 13, 2011)

The reason why Russia is so bad ass is because its run by Al Capone and the Mob.


----------



## Ace (Oct 13, 2011)

This thread made me think of this:


----------



## T3GZdev (Oct 13, 2011)

russian girls are hot.


----------



## Jakob95 (Oct 13, 2011)

The country is one of the most corrupt countries.  And the Russian language is cool and all but so hard, I am forgetting how to talk in Russian more and more every year, so sad...   But the Russian culture is really amazing such as the movies, food, and the girls are sexy.  Oh and I blame myself because I know Russian that I have an accent when I talk in English...


----------



## Valwin (Oct 14, 2011)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> Valwin said:
> 
> 
> > aleast thanks to them we know comunimsm cant work
> ...



il blame it on the murders and the terror


----------



## [M]artin (Oct 14, 2011)

Russia is good for a laugh.


----------



## Nikolay (Oct 14, 2011)

Proud to say I am Russian


----------



## celeron53 (Oct 14, 2011)

Youtube: FPSRussia. The guy is so badass.... like Russia...


----------



## Nikolay (Oct 14, 2011)

celeron53 said:


> Youtube: FPSRussia. The guy is so badass.... like Russia...



Maybe, except for the fact that he's not Russian.


----------



## Densetsu (Oct 14, 2011)

NahuelDS said:


> one word: *TETRIS*





Vulpes Abnocto said:


> One word: Spetsnaz





t377y000 said:


> russian girls are hot.


Two words: 

Agnia Zemtsova


----------



## Icealote (Oct 14, 2011)

Densetsu9000 said:


> NahuelDS said:
> 
> 
> > one word: *TETRIS*
> ...



Two more words...

Dat ass


----------



## koimayeul (Oct 14, 2011)

Cuz they give Vodka to their babies and not sweet milk! Obvious is obvious


----------



## _Chaz_ (Oct 14, 2011)

OkraWinfrey said:


> Nikolay said:
> 
> 
> > celeron53 said:
> ...



I have a question:
Who seriously gives two shits?

He's on Youtube, and he fires guns... No one knows anything about him other than that unless they've met him in person.
I personally don't enjoy the show that much, but still.


----------



## doyama (Oct 14, 2011)

Just os you know FPSRussia is an American dude from Georgia (no not the ex-Russian province, the American state). His videos are quite entertaining though.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/FPSRussia


----------



## jalaneme (Oct 14, 2011)

one of my best friend is russian and yeah he is bad ass  they can handle thier drink well too compared to other folk.


----------



## alidsl (Oct 14, 2011)

OkraWinfrey said:


> _Chaz_ said:
> 
> 
> > I have a question:
> ...


But he quite clearly isn't Russian, he said it on Painkiller-already


----------



## _Chaz_ (Oct 14, 2011)

OkraWinfrey said:


> _Chaz_ said:
> 
> 
> > I have a question:
> ...


Hmmm... not really.

You care, and I think it's hilarious.


----------



## CCNaru (Oct 14, 2011)

Bad-ass?

have you ever played TF2? nufff said


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Oct 14, 2011)

CCNaru said:


> Bad-ass?
> 
> have you ever played TF2? nufff said


----------

